# Which Zelda has the best soundtrack?



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

If you ask me, I would have to say...


Minish cap
Spirit tracks
 Seasons 
So what are your favourite Zelda games?

Edit: The topic has been changed


----------



## Stalfos (May 5, 2014)

1. The Legend of Zelda (the original game for the good ol' NES)
2. A Link to the Past
3. A Link Between Worlds

I would also like to give 'Zelda II: The Adventure of Link' a honourable mention since noone seems to like that game. :'(


----------



## ForgottenT (May 5, 2014)

A link to the past.


----------



## debinoresu (May 5, 2014)

everyone loves a link to the past but I thought it was boring im scum srry;;,,;,,,,

my ultimate fav is wind waker but I checked oot and mm as well


----------



## ACNiko (May 5, 2014)

The Wind Waker (HD preferably) and Skyward Sword in my heart!! <3 <3 <3
These two games (well especially Skyward Sword) has meant so much to me! It's not tecnically the best Zelda game but it will always have a special place in my heart, both because it was my first Zelda game and introduced me to the fantastic world of Zelda and also because I used to play it when I was going through a crisis in my life. Ah the memories.


----------



## Bowie (May 5, 2014)

Twilight Princess was simply amazing.


----------



## RayOfHope (May 5, 2014)

Wind Waker, Twilight Princess, and Ocarina of Time are amazing. (Especially WW. <3)

Majora's Mask and Link to the Past are also really awesome.


----------



## TaliZorah (May 5, 2014)

Wind Waker will and always will be my favorite Zelda.
I use to get a lot of hate when I was younger about it, but I stood up for it.
It's not about the graphics, or it being "too kind-friendly," because obviously those people have never played a minute of it.
Hell, the first minute of the game is learning about a savage, hellish man who wanted everything. (Ganon)

I didn't like Skyward Sword, IDK why... it just didn't feel right to me. I loved Fi, though.
Ocarina of Time was the first game I ever played, so I have a soft spot in my heart for it.
As for Majora's Mask, it's my 2nd fav. I love how dark it is. Absolutely perfect.
Twilight Princess was great, but way too easy for me. Story, characters, landscapes, all was great.
Just too short and easy.


----------



## Nerd House (May 5, 2014)

Oracles
Link to the Past
Wind Waker
Twilight Princess


----------



## Mariah (May 5, 2014)

It should be "are" not "is".


----------



## requiem (May 5, 2014)

the wind waker is wonderful. ;o;  personally i thought link to the past was boring :x


----------



## Bui (May 5, 2014)

Majora's Mask is definitely my favorite, but I also liked Zelda 2.


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

Mariah said:


> It should be "are" not "is".



I just noticed that, thanks


----------



## RayOfHope (May 5, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Wind Waker will and always will be my favorite Zelda.
> I use to get a lot of hate when I was younger about it, but I stood up for it.
> It's not about the graphics, or it being "too kind-friendly," because obviously those people have never played a minute of it.
> Hell, the first minute of the game is learning about a savage, hellish man who wanted everything. (Ganon)


Agreed. I haven't seen as much Wind Waker hate as I used to, so that's good. I never understood why the style looks childish to some people, when Ocarina of Time has that same kind of "cartoon" look. Both styles are good and fit the atmosphere of their respective game well. In Wind Waker's case, the colorful cel-shaded graphics made the game vibrant and expressive. It never detracted from WW's darker moments, and arguably enhanced the mood in places like the Forsaken Fortress.


----------



## CR33P (May 5, 2014)

wind waker and twilight princess


----------



## TaliZorah (May 5, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Agreed. I haven't seen as much Wind Waker hate as I used to, so that's good. I never understood why the style looks childish to some people, when Ocarina of Time has that same kind of "cartoon" look. Both styles are good and fit the atmosphere of their respective game well. In Wind Waker's case, the colorful cel-shaded graphics made the game vibrant and expressive. It never detracted from WW's darker moments, and arguably enhanced the mood in places like the Forsaken Fortress.



RIGHT? I totally agree.
WW, I think, had the best graphics out of all of them.
(I also really liked TP's graphics as well...)

It was able to make the darker moments more darker than usual and detail things you normally wouldn't see in a game.
I'm so glad, now that I'm older, that there is less WW hate. The game deserves more credit.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 5, 2014)

Twilight Princess, hands down. I still play it on my gamecube lol I LOVE the darker story and the beautiful vastness of Hyrule. More than anything I loved fishing and playing that stupid marble game though....


----------



## Javocado (May 5, 2014)

Twilight Princess, Windwaker, and Majora's Mask in that order.


----------



## Prisma (May 5, 2014)

>< they're all so good ;_; but in order 1 best 

1. Twilight Princess. You get to be a wolf, The world is very dark unlike most of the games,The graphics looked wonderful, The dungeons were well designed,I just loved this game.

2. Wind waker. my first Zelda game ever. I LOVED this game except one thing, It took me about seven years to complete and guess what? I was just two triforce pieces away from being done and I recently finished it last year. BUT i loved the open worldness and I kept going back even if it wasnt a re play or just to mess around I kept going back to it because I loved it, The style was very appealing,I loved the little pigs in it ;; socute<3!,I loved just sailing around and it was an amazing game i'd say more but it's definatly been awhile since i've played it all ><

3: Majora's Mask. This game, I love it so much. And for being made in a short time period it turned out to be one of the most popular and amazing. Also I'm pretty much the only one unaffected as a child and even now to the moon o.o...I don't know anyone aside from myself who doesn't find it disturbing or anything in the entire game. When I first played it, I gave up my young mind was just like DJJSJSHHS TOO HARD D:< and it kept me on the very first part for a lonnng time and the whole i guess "spookyness" like, The moon,The stages of Losing someone(? Forget the name but the theme of it pretty much accepting death I believe),Aliens on the ranch, etc it's just my cup of tea, I LOVE that game not as much as the ones above me but still it is amazing and it will always be.

4: Skyward Sword. The graphic style didn't really impress me at first mainly because I just loved so much how twilight princess was once i finished it i was literally like WHENS ANOTHER ZELDA LIKE THIS COMING OUT? It's been awhile and i'm still hoping but after playing it more and more I got used to it and I really do love how it looks it's so colorful it's very appealing to look at and how we get to fly was very interesting and The shop area was really nice, The dungeon areas were Very interesting espically the water ones this time because it didn't flood everywhere to the point where i'd want to throw my controller At someone and make them play it. it was actually nice in this game and then the other part of it left me like "what.the.fluff. Is this?" because I didn't seen that part of it coming so they did really well on the designs of them in that game. I also love how to attack you have to move the controller certain ways and it really puts you in the game more that way it's more interactive. I loved so many of the dungeons in that game they were well made in my opinion and I really enjoyed playing through them they were challenging at times for me but nice.

5: Ocarina of Time. I haven't gotten around to the N64 classic but i have played on the 3DS  my opinion should still matter hopefully but This game was also amazing i keep replaying it CONSTANTLY when i'm bored it's mobile,It's the only good one that is (to me the other two were nice but not impressive) portable on the ds so i can play it at anytime. the water temple is.....it's very.......it made me almost burst a blood vessel it's the ONLY downside to that game. Other than that i loved it, I espically loved the little unexpected surprise I got down in the well since i never played N64 that was something special. Except i didn't find it scary once It looked like it was shimmying then it was just funny add some music and that little mini boss isn't scary at all. The temples were nicely designed as well they're all really fun to play through exceptthewatertemple-_-


Sorry if it not well detailed but those are very memorable things that i can remember ><; my memory is complete butt -cough- 
 But those were things that stood out and made the game really wonderful to me.


----------



## Bitny (May 5, 2014)

Am I the only one that clicked on all of them?
Wind Waker is my favorite. Link to the Past, Link Between Worlds, Twilight Princess, Majora's Mask, and Skyward Sword are close seconds. 
The only problem I had with Skyward Sword, was how EASY it was. It told you how to do everything.
But I know Nintendo is doing that to gain the attention of the younger folks. 
The graphics were great and the story line was cute. I cried a couple times, and it was awesome how it patched up a bunch of holes in the story line. 
I just wish they'd made it harder. Like a lot of the older games. 

Windwaker, I've beaten numerous times. I know the game back and fourth. I don't like the HD remake of it... The music and the tones and everything is just so... DIFFERENT. It irks me to pieces. 
Not to mention the picture that they released before the game came out. The one with Tetra, Link, and Sue-Belle on Windfall Island... THAT NEVER HAPPENS. Idk if it happens in the HD version, but it never happens in the original. Sue-Belle should not be there! And we never see Tetra anywhere on Windfall other than the bomb shop and her ship. Nope nope nope. 
Once again, with the improved graphics and changing of the music/tones, Nintendo was trying to catch the attention of the younger folks. 
But I'm a grumpy old fogy who hates change.


----------



## Cress (May 6, 2014)

Tie between Wind Waker and Skyward Sword.


----------



## Hot (May 6, 2014)

1) Twilight Princess
2) Oracle of Time
3) Ocarina of Time

They're all amazing though.


----------



## Cory (May 6, 2014)

1) Wind Waker 
2) Skyward Sword
3) A Link Between Worlds


----------



## Capella (May 6, 2014)

1.Ocarina of time
2. Wind waker
3. Four swords adventure


----------



## Zura (May 6, 2014)

Me and 5 other like Minish cap


----------



## Hype (May 6, 2014)

1. Majora's Mask
2. Ocarina of Time
3. Skyward Sword


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2014)

defs Ocarina of Time and Twilight Princess.
I found those the most enjoyable, probably because of the merge between gameplay (idk if thats the correct word), but TP you could go from wolf to human, and OoT you could go from young to adult, I really liked that. 

I don't like the cartoon ones tho (PH, ST and WW), like i hated the boat/train travel method. I don't want to be spending like 5 mins on some stupid boat/train trying to get to another part of the game...... like ughh that was so annoying. Which was a shame, because I really liked Wind Waker, I just hated travelling everywhere on the boat (i know you could teleport or w/e but it was still annoying), so I didnt find myself enjoying it much because all I could think of was 'omg i dont wanna go on the ****ing boat"

as for the others i played;
SS: ehh, it was a good game but I preferred TP. I dont even remember much of SS tbh, but it had the stupid bird thing which is virtually the same as the boat/train so nty
4S: literally played this for 10 mins so i can't say anything about it lol
MM: again, played this for like 5 mins so...
ALBW: eh...... same as SS i guess. I enjoyed it but I didn't??? I wasnt a fan of the overworld gamepaly


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 7, 2014)

1.) Majora's Mask, that game was simply amazing.
2.) Ocarina Of Time, as overrated as it is it's also cool too, especially with the Adult Link from OoT 3D having the most bada** Link design ever.
3.) Wind Waker, it was cool, but I felt that it couldn't beat MM or Oot.

I'd also like to honorably mention Twilight Princess, Link's Awakening and Oracle of Ages.


----------



## Boidoh (May 7, 2014)

Where is my Four Swords?


----------



## Chromie (May 8, 2014)

The Wind Waker is my absolute favorite. The sense of freedom in Wind Waker has yet to be replicated in any other Zelda game and I LOVED just charting out the seamap and digging up treasure. I love the art style too and the HD version looks incredible especially with the fantastic lighting.

Ocarina of Time is a good second since it pretty took Zelda in a new direction. The Z-targeting, jump from 2D to 3D was incredible at the time. OoT gives me such a strong sense of nostalgia too. 

Majora's Mask is another great one. Definitely the darkest of all Zelda games with out trying too hard. Twilight Princess felt a little forced imo but MM was just so good in this aspect. Remember the two sisters Cremia and Romani? Cremia gives her sister the Chateau Romani drink so she can die on the third day. Majora's Mask is filled with sidequests and conversations like that and really makes it feel alive and so damn sad.


----------



## estypest (May 8, 2014)

Ocarina of Time -- the tunes, the nostalgia.. man..

Twilight Princes -- aahh loved this gaame !! the music, the wolfness, midna, LOVED THE TWILIT-NESS, ahh really enjoyed this game.

Skyward sword -- really enjoyed this too and the music, even if it's not meant to be the best 

Honourable mention: 
Majoras Mask


----------



## Zura (May 15, 2014)

Since I think everyone voted, who wants to talk about how great spirit tracks soundtrack was?

I loved the theme song and the duet 

- - - Post Merge - - -

TBH I think spirit tracks has the *best* soundtrack out of all Zelda games


----------



## Zura (May 15, 2014)

Ahh memories  I love spirit tracks


----------



## RayOfHope (May 15, 2014)

I love that game's soundtrack a lot, too c: but I really really love the soundtracks for Wind Waker and Twilight Princess.


----------



## Zura (May 15, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I love that game's soundtrack a lot, too c: but I really really love the soundtracks for Wind Waker and Twilight Princess.


The music was just amazing, its one of the reasons its my 2nd favorite 

Anyway you can talk about every Zelda games music now


----------



## Bui (May 15, 2014)

Majora's Mask's soundtrack is by far my favorite Zelda soundtrack, and one of my favorites out of any game I've played.


----------



## Zura (May 16, 2014)

*JKLFJKLDJKHFJKHBDJKGBKJNDFJGNIKHNDG! *

Ahem...*BEST SONG EVER!*


----------



## debinoresu (May 16, 2014)

fyi i cant vote in the poll again even though you changed the topic so

but the one with the best soundtrack is definitely twilight princess imo. I just really love that kind of music. midna's lament is my favorite probably

edit** though majora's mask soundtrack was also amazing. I liked- uh. whichever one plays before the moon hits the earth the best. majoras mask is actually probably tied for my favorite soundtrack lmao


----------



## Nerd House (May 16, 2014)

About 0:25 for my favorite track.
About 11:06 for my 2nd favorite.
About 8:22 for my 3rd favorite.


----------



## Zura (May 16, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> fyi i cant vote in the poll again even though you changed the topic so
> 
> but the one with the best soundtrack is definitely twilight princess imo. I just really love that kind of music. midna's lament is my favorite probably
> 
> edit** though majora's mask soundtrack was also amazing. I liked- uh. whichever one plays before the moon hits the earth the best. majoras mask is actually probably tied for my favorite soundtrack lmao


You're not supposed to


----------



## oath2order (May 17, 2014)

TP and MM and oot


----------



## ACNiko (May 17, 2014)

TP, MM and SS.


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

Ok all my favorite songs from ST are in my sig


----------



## Redacted (May 21, 2014)

Vaati said:


> If you ask me, I would have to say...
> 
> 
> Minish cap
> ...



Huh, that's a weird way to spell Wind Waker.


----------



## Zura (May 21, 2014)

Giantmushroom said:


> Huh, that's a weird way to spell Wind Waker.



Lolwut?! 

Minish cap
Spirit tracks
Seasons


----------



## WonderK (May 21, 2014)

Wind waker will always be the best in my eyes. It was the one legend of zelda game that gave a true sense of "adventure" in my opinion.


----------



## Redacted (May 22, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Lolwut?!
> 
> Minish cap
> Spirit tracks
> Seasons



Ik, that was my (bad) joke.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Wind waker will always be the best in my eyes. It was the one legend of zelda game that gave a true sense of "adventure" in my opinion.



Agreed. I always keep wondering about the area under the sea. I wish we could explore it more.


----------



## Alice (May 22, 2014)

Majora's Mask will always be my favourite.


----------



## Cartoty555 (May 22, 2014)

Wind Waker is the best by far in my opinion. It was composed brilliantly!


----------



## dragonair (May 22, 2014)

The Minish Cap and Twilight Princess are my favorites! Twilight Princess has one of my favorite songs from a video game.


----------



## Stalfos (May 22, 2014)

First five games has the best soundtracks. That's. It.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 22, 2014)

The Wind Waker overall has the best songs in my opinion, after that Ocarina of Time because that Gerudo Valley.


----------



## Claris (May 23, 2014)

The Wind Waker in my opinion.
I really really like the main screen's and the intro's theme.


----------



## Sanaki (May 23, 2014)

Twilight Princess.


----------

